# Which fifth wheel?



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Ok, I've got the boss on the hook for a fifth wheel. Looked at boat show and Lone Star RV. We really liked the Jayco North Point 387rdfs.

https://www.lonestarrv.com/default....76&p=1&s=Year&d=D&sq=387rdfs&fr=xallinventory

What similar models do you have experience with? Will probably purchase next week.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

*5th Wheel*

We went with a Cougar 359MBI. It depends on your needs, but this floor plan gave us an additional bedroom with large bed and privacy with rear living space. 
PM me if youâ€™re interested in saving some money. We saved $14k off best local price by traveling a little.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

After 2 Keystone products, the next one will be a Grand Design. Supposedly excellent customer service.


----------



## 100 AMP (May 9, 2008)

*jayco*

In the past 40 years I have had 7 trailers, the best ones have been Jayco and I got one now 30ft


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

I have an appointment in the morning to talk about total pricing with options. May sign papers tomorrow. We shall see. Will keep you posted. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice looking 5th wheel. The Jayco Eagle line looks good too. I might go look at those.
Yours has a 2800# empty/dry pin weight. You have a dually?


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

2013 f350 srw. Thinking about trading in for drw though. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Closed on it today. Super excited. Ready to hit the road! Pick it up next week after installing some options. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Picked it up today. Here are some outside pictures. Leaving Monday for maiden voyage. Will post inside pictures then after I get it set up.























Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

You got an outdoor kitchen on the starboard side?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

Beautiful! Congrats and enjoy it.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

O&G-HAND said:


> You got an outdoor kitchen on the starboard side?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No outdoor kitchen. We wanted more underneath storage, this thing has tons! Had an outdoor kitchen on one in the past and rarely used it. I may end up putting one of those outdoor griddles underneath it though.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

First trip concluded Sunday, dropped off Monday at the dealer for fixes. Toilet is super lose, like a rollercoaster. Middle AC didn't work. Autolevel system doesn't level. Have a water leak behind water hookup panel. Storage hatches need adjusting to lock. All probably easy fixes, I know knew campers will have small issues initially. Will report back on dealer service. Asked to have it ready by the 15th for next trip. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## gds (May 22, 2004)

Good looking trailer, what dealer did you buy it at? What size is it?


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

gds said:


> Good looking trailer, what dealer did you buy it at? What size is it?


Line Star RV. 43 feet exterior length. Model is jayco 387rdfs

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Please keep us updated on your opinion of the dealer.
They gotta be better than Holiday World.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

redexpress said:


> Please keep us updated on your opinion of the dealer.
> They gotta be better than Holiday World.


Service from Lone Star RV was great. They finished everything on time, the timeline I requested. We did a walkthrough per my request. Got to the campground and everything I had them take a look at is working properly. All repairs were warranty items, not sure if that really makes a difference. The wife is happy, so I'm happy.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks a lot. The warranty repairs are usually the worst repairs. Apparently the manufacturers don't pay much labor for warranty jobs and the dealer puts the new guy (cheap) on the job. At least that has been my experience with Holiday World. 
If we get another 5th it will be a Jayco or Grand Design.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Just wrapped up trip number 2 out at lake Conroe, everything worked perfect! Auto level and auto hitch height are great for convenience. No water leaks, all 3 ACs ran as they should. Next trip is a 5 day down in Galveston over Easter weekend. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

